# How Many Forum Members?



## Andre (29/11/13)

Is there a way to see this?


----------



## Space_Cowboy (29/11/13)

I think on the homepage, underneath the "Members online now".

It has a number for the amount of online members and then there's a number for "member", which I'm assuming is the total number.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

Hi Mathee

If you look on the right side of the home page underneath Members online now you will see Forum statistics, you can view it there. There are 72 at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Thanks Space, see just below that is a box titled "Forum Statistics" which says "Members: 72".


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Thanks, Stroodle, just picked it up after Space directed me to the home page. Almost at the 100 mark - great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (29/11/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Mathee
> 
> If you look on the right side of the home page underneath Members online now you will see Forum statistics, you can view it there. There are 72 at the moment
> 
> View attachment 343


 
I have this gut feeling that you like pink


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/13)

haha what gives you that idea


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (29/11/13)

Wow. We started with 3 on the old forum 2 years ago. Was me, Jo and some dilly chick that got me banned. I have no probs with ladies as my my wife vapes but this chick just irritated everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

